# Good Music Making Program?



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 20, 2013)

So, being a musician, I thought it was high time to make some music myself.

In that sense, what's a good music making program? If I can't get it now, I'll at least have this for future references.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 20, 2013)

It all depends on what type of music you want to make, and more importantly what program works best for you.

Pro Tools is the industry standard in music production, but there's plenty more such as Cubase, Abelton, Reason, Logic, Reaper and Fl Studio, etc. Those are just a few of the many DAWs out there you can choose from. 
 The only way you'll really know what you'd like, is to try them out for yourself. Watch some youtube videos of people using them and look for demos of the programs so you can get a feel for them. 

Price range is another factor that you'll have to look at, if you plan on buying the software.

May I ask what type of music you want to record?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 20, 2013)

Demensa said:


> It all depends on what type of music you want to make, and more importantly what program works best for you.
> 
> Pro Tools is the industry standard in music production, but there's plenty more such as Cubase, Abelton, Reason, Logic, Reaper and Fl Studio, etc. Those are just a few of the many DAWs out there you can choose from.
> The only way you'll really know what you'd like, is to try them out for yourself. Watch some youtube videos of people using them and look for demos of the programs so you can get a feel for them.
> ...



Ohh, cool.
Hmm, music, it'd mostly be music for things like marching shows and concert sessions for a marching band/orchestra, as that's my forte in the music world.


----------



## Xiz (Jun 21, 2013)

As Demensa said, it really depends what you want to do. 

I am a personal fan of Logic Pro and Adobe Audition. Ableton is great as well. 

*However*... for marching shows and concerts, you want to focus on Sibelius or Finale, they are more focused to classical/orchestral music. 


I can go more in depth on different musical programs if interested. Let me know. ^^


----------



## Demensa (Jun 21, 2013)

Zazzo said:


> *However*... for marching shows and concerts, you want to focus on Sibelius or Finale, they are more focused to classical/orchestral music.



Yeah, FenrirDarkWolf, if you're focusing on scoring out the music so you can play it later with a band/orchestra then I'd recommend Sibelius.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh, thanks. :3
Defiantly keeping these in mind.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 21, 2013)

What the others have said. Also check out the DAW thread.

Yup Zazzo. I actually use Sibelius in conjunction with reaper because a DAW allows you much more versatility sound wise. Very helpful if you don't have your own personal IRL orchestra.


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 13, 2013)

I use Magixx all the time and lmms


----------



## 808 MAFIA (Aug 16, 2014)

FL Studio and Abelton


----------



## Python Blue (Aug 17, 2014)

Logic for me. It may be somewhat expensive, but I feel it's easier to master than FLStudio.


----------



## OldSchoolSkunk (Sep 2, 2014)

Reason 7 for me... soon to be Reason 8... ;-)


----------



## phoxwit (Sep 14, 2014)

Python Blue said:


> Logic for me. It may be somewhat expensive, but I feel it's easier to master than FLStudio.



I suppose anything is expensive compared to FL (although I haven't used FL in over 10 years and do not know its cost anymore). However, Logic is among the cheaper of professional DAWs. Most my VSTs are more expensive than Logic. But yes, +1 to Logic as well, love it.


----------



## kandren (Sep 15, 2014)

studio one is my personal favorite.


----------

